# blieb sitzen



## Luchjo

Hola amigos. Una duda del alemán: ¿Por qué en la siguiente frase '_permaneció sentado_' se dice _blieb sitzen_ en vez de *_blieb gessessen_?:

Unter der glühenden Sonne der Tropen öffnete mein Großvater ein Buch und den Sonnenschirm seiner Geduld, begann zu lesen und *blieb sitzen*.​¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Luchjo:
Como alemán es mi lengua materna, no conozco muchas reglas y no tengo libros de gramática. Por eso he  buscado en la red.
He encontrado algo aquí pero no sé, si éste te puede ayudar:


> El infinitivo sin la partícula zu se puede combinar con los siguientes tipos de verbos:
> [..]
> ♦ el verbo bleiben [quedar(se)] junto con los verbos de posición: stehen, sitzen, liegen, hängen
> 
> Bleib doch liegen, wenn du krank bist.
> Quédate en la cama quédate acostado si estás enfermo.
> Kann ich hier sitzen bleiben?
> ¿Me puedo quedar sentado aquí?



Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

Luchjo said:


> Hola amigos. Una duda del alemán: ¿Por qué en la siguiente frase '_permaneció sentado_' se dice _blieb sitzen_ en vez de *_blieb ge*s*essen_?:
> 
> Unter der glühenden Sonne der Tropen öffnete mein Großvater ein Buch und den Sonnenschirm seiner Geduld, begann zu lesen und *blieb sitzen*.​¡Gracias de antemano!


*_gesessen_ _bleiben _geht gar nicht im Deutschen, aber _sitzend bleiben_ würde noch funktionieren.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Noch ein Kommentar, um eventuelle Missverständnisse zu räumen:

Ich habe geschrieben, "_sitzen*d* bleiben_ *würde* funktionieren", aber nicht doch, man würde *heutzutage* so reden. Beispiele dafür finden sich zuhauf in Google Books.


> Der junge Mann *blieb sitzend* wie versteinert in der Stellung, in der er sie angesprochen hatte, mit geschlossenen Augen und immer noch erhobener Hand im Lehnstuhle.


_Der Rochetmann_ in _Waldgeschichten von Josef Messner._ Verlag von J. L. Kober, 1857

Saludos,


----------



## Luchjo




----------



## Luchjo

Kunvla: Wenn ich gut verstehen habe, redet man heutzutage nicht so, oder?


----------



## Tonerl

Luchjo said:


> Kunvla: Wenn ich gut _*verstanden habe*_, redet man heutzutage nicht so, oder?



_*Das hast du sehr gut - und vor allem richtig verstanden, denn obiger Satz würde heutzutage keinesfalls so ausgedrückt werden, stammt er doch aus dem Jahre 1857, wie Kunvla oben angemerkt hatte !*_
_**_
_*Der junge Mann blieb sitzend wie versteinert in der Stellung, in der er sie angesprochen hatte, mit geschlossenen Augen und immer noch erhobener Hand im Lehnstuhle*_
_*Der junge Mann blieb wie versteinert in der Stellung sitzen, in der er sie angesprochen hatte; mit geschlossenen Augen und immer noch erhobener Hand im Lehnstuhl.*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Luchjo

Vielen Dank für die "aktualisierte" Version!


----------

